# Combat Hapkido Seminar in Denver



## Drac (Feb 18, 2006)

Greetings All.

Please check out the information about the upcoming seminar in Denver CO..It is listed in the Events section..The link will provide you with everything you need to know PLUS registration forms.. you ..The seminar hosts are trying to attract those who are interested in MA but are too scared to walk into a Dojo or Dojang hence the name for this seminar Personal Protection Conference..


----------



## Gary Crawford (Feb 18, 2006)

That should be a good one. I have trained a couple times with Grand Master Peligrini and Hock Hockhiem is top notch!


----------



## Drac (Feb 21, 2006)

Gary Crawford said:
			
		

> That should be a good one. I have trained a couple times with Grand Master Peligrini and Hock Hockhiem is top notch!


 
I couldn't agree more having had the privledge to train with both of them..


----------



## SAVAGE (Feb 21, 2006)

This sty;e of combat HKD is very different from my style.....all the HKD I have seen un NZ,Oz, USA is very different from my style!

For one thing we dont have high kicks etc!


----------



## Drac (Feb 22, 2006)

SAVAGE said:
			
		

> For one thing we dont have high kicks etc!


 
We don't have high kicks either..Are you sure it was a true Combat Hapkido practioneer and not someone blending TKD with their CH skills??


----------



## SAVAGE (Feb 22, 2006)

No just surfing about the net....watching clips and stuff...looking at sites!

The hapkido I learn is with the Fiji Military Forces Un armed Combat unit...it is taught to our elite units!


----------



## Drac (Feb 22, 2006)

SAVAGE said:
			
		

> The hapkido I learn is with the Fiji Military Forces Un armed Combat unit...it is taught to our elite units!


 
Sounds great..


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that your experience w/ Master Pelligrino was positive. I've heard opinions that range all over the board. Not about him, per se, but about some of the people under him.


----------



## Drac (Mar 1, 2006)

IcemanSK said:
			
		

> I'm glad to hear that your experience w/ Master Pelligrino was positive. I've heard opinions that range all over the board. Not about him, per se, but about some of the people under him.


 
Yes, meeting and training with GM Pellegrini has been an outstanding experience for me..By people "under him" I take it that you mean his Master Instructors? I've have met a number of them since I became involved with Combat Hapkido Federation and only one or 2 of them did not impress me and visa versa..But that's to be expected in any organization and it's what seperates good instructors from GREAT instructors..


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 1, 2006)

Drac said:
			
		

> Yes, meeting and training with GM Pellegrini has been an outstanding experience for me..By people "under him" I take it that you mean his Master Instructors? I've have met a number of them since I became involved with Combat Hapkido Federation and only one or 2 of them did not impress me and visa versa..But that's to be expected in any organization and it's what seperates good instructors from GREAT instructors..


 
You're right, that is to be expected in any organization. An organization (of any kind) shouldn't be judged by one person in it. I'm truly glad to hear you're experiences are good ones.


----------



## SAVAGE (Mar 2, 2006)

Drac said:
			
		

> Sounds great..


 
Picture boot camp....twice a week!


----------



## Drac (Mar 3, 2006)

SAVAGE said:
			
		

> Picture boot camp....twice a week!


 
Now it doesn't sound so great..


----------



## SAVAGE (Mar 4, 2006)

Drac said:
			
		

> Now it doesn't sound so great..


 
and yet I hardly ever miss a class...what does that say about me!


----------



## Drac (Mar 4, 2006)

SAVAGE said:
			
		

> and yet I hardly ever miss a class...what does that say about me!


 
Your as messed up as I am..I STILL love that kinda training..I make comments but I still attend...Train Hard and Stay Safe...


----------

